# Have 2 days to get my womb lining from 7 to 8 mm - help!!



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi

My friend is donating her eggs to me and is all set for egg collection on Friday - I have just had a scan and my lining is still only 7mm but needs to be 8mm - I have another scan booked for Friday and they think it will be ok - I just wondered if you had any tips to help give it an extra boost for the next few days - I am taking HRT which they may increase but wondered if there was anything else I could do to help.

thanks


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Hun

I recommend that you use a hot water bottle on your belly for as long as possible and drink lots of water... I did this and my lining went from 10mm to 12.3 in 48 hours.

Good luck hun
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi there
i believe a hot water bottle on your womb area helps with thickening your lining.also plenty of water..

hope it gets there good luck hun
love from 
broatchy.


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi thanks for your quick responses.  I am at work at the moment and have to go round my friends this evening to do trigger - do you think it would be a good idea to take day off tomorrow and rest with hot water bottle?  Is that what you would do?

thanx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi hun

you could but tonight and as much of tomorrow that you could manage with a hot water bottle should be sufficiant it works very well.

its totally up to you.
remember no hot water bottle after egg transfer..
also 5-6 brazils a day helps promote a healthy womb and is also good for 2ww and beyond..

take care..xx


----------

